# Water Carrier for Fresh Water



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Anyone tried one of these?

Hydroller

Trev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A bit expesive compared to 25 litre container. But aren`t they all

Dave p


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm a sucker for gadgets but have had to be more selective when it comes to over egging the pud. With an onboard tank surely there should be no need for an additional water carrier, unless you intend to stay in the same spot for days on end, beyond the distance of your hose from a tap. Then waste water also becomes a problem and additional weight and space is needed for all these containers. We find that a watering can fulfills our needs in the event that we cant fill by hose and a simple plastic bucket doubles for waste water and many other uses. 

Noel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes.

Just what Noel said.  

Full bucket + empty watering can out.

Empty bucket + full watering can return.

Repeat once, twice at the most and the job's done . . . and if you were going to the loo anyway it wasn't even a special journey! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I notice the add says "30litres" and also says "8 gallons"

30 (ltres) / 4.5456 = 6.6 gallons!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Less bulky to take an extra length of hose! We have never needed such an item, as others have said if you fill up you must empty!

Our f/w tank is 27 gallons, our grey is 25 gallons - they obviously expect the other 2 gallons to be emptied elsewhere!

Don't let the f/w tank drop that far - fill up frequently, similarly empty grey frequently - prevents having too much and prevents build up of visible aroma!!  Particulalry if the weather is hot (probably does not apply within the UK ! :lol: )

Bucket plus can works well and is much lighter!

Dave


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Penquin ....it's obvious where the other 2 gallons goes.... put that kettle on I'm dying for a cuppa !!!

D


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

I use a 10 litre water carrier with a removable spout and a bucket if I need to drain off the waste. The water carrier is big enough to top up for essential needs and is small enough to carry full of water in case of emergency. The bucket has a reserved notice on it to show the pitch is in use when the motorhome goes off site.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

TR5 ,
American gallons are smaller than ours.


Dave p


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a flat hose, collasible bucket and fold down water carrier for fresh water top up's.. I quite enjoy trips to the water stand !! Give's a chance to say hello to others.. 
For when the grey water is full I used to use the toilet cassette to carry it away in. Now I have bought one of those black containers things.. However I dident fancy carrying around in the van so have strapped it to the underside of our Apache 700.. Yes, i have to bend down to get it but it's not a hassle...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting thread. We have a lovely Italian bucket for emptying and a squillion other uses, but there are times when we need to top up our fresh water, and we're miles from the nearest tap.

The watering can would suit, but I really don't think I have room for anything 'lumpy' like that. We've got a collapsible water carrier and funnel, but that ends up with wet feet, wet ground, and not a very good use of a natural resource.

There is a collapsible watering can from the USA, but it doesn't look too substantial.

Watching the thread with interest ...

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tonka said:


> ... so have strapped it to the underside of our Apache 700.. Yes, i have to bend down to get it but it's not a hassle...


Now _there's_ a bit of lateral thinking. Like it 

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What about >> this << Gerald? 8O 8O 8O

But seriously, I'm trying to find (on the web) the one we have which is round and has a screw on/off spout that drops inside the can.

Takes up little room and doesn't have a top handle which is even better for storage. Carrying it short distances is no problem as you can hook your fingers under the rim.

It works very well and was not at all expensive, if only I could find it for you. :roll:

Dave


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi
If I require to top the onboard tank I use a 25L plastic container with a small trolley to cart it around

to top up the fresh water tank I use a small inline pump plugged into a 12v external socket takes a few mins to transfer the water  


Regards Charles


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I've been on lots of (wet) rally fields where vehicle movements are prohibited, or the water supply comes from a bowser with no pressure, so some kind of water carrier is required.

CAK do a wheeled water 'taxi' which fits under the van on a frame. (i didn't buy the frame, i just use some straps to fasten mine under the van). Like the above, a 12v pump then gets the water into the van.

It doesn't get used every week, but it's invaluable on rally fields (or showgrounds).

mike

found this pic 


mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Water*

Thanks for the replies Folks, like the look of Mike's water taxi.

We often stay on site where the nearest tap is 100 yards away, usually downhill, so the heavy return journey is uphill. We have a tote-n-stor for the waste but often on these sites in high summer, the campsite encourage you to dispose of shower and hand basin waste onto the plants and vegetation.

We currently have a couple of 25 litre bottles that once had purified water in for Printers use. They cost us nothing from the printers accross the way.

However, to transport them from tap to van we have to use a heavy metal Trolley that is stored in the basement of the motorhome.

Said trolley then falls all over the place or gets thrown about by designated water waiter. This then damages inside of van or sand that falls off wheels then gets scrubbed into floor and scratches everything.

So I came to thinking, in the whole grand scheme of costs £30 on a dedicated unit for portering water may have some benefits, especially if stored outside the van.

I liked the look of the hydroller and whilst John Cross was not quite the cheapest, there price is very good. I am also considering ordering some other items too so seemed logical.

Trev


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

BIGMILLIE said:


> Hi
> If I require to top the onboard tank I use a 25L plastic container with a small trolley to cart it around
> 
> to top up the fresh water tank I use a small inline pump plugged into a 12v external socket takes a few mins to transfer the water
> ...


Same here. My trolley is very lightweight and folds in on itself so takes up little space. I have tried various collapsible water carriers, but they all seemed to be a bit flimsy with a tendency to leak at the seams.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ouch*



madontour said:


> I've been on lots of (wet) rally fields where vehicle movements are prohibited, or the water supply comes from a bowser with no pressure, so some kind of water carrier is required.
> 
> CAK do a wheeled water 'taxi' which fits under the van on a frame. (i didn't buy the frame, i just use some straps to fasten mine under the van). Like the above, a 12v pump then gets the water into the van.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Pic Mike

I can see why you did not buy the frame

16 WWTAK35G
AQUAMOBILE FRESH WATER
35 LTR GREY
£48.38

16 WWTAK35K
AQUAMOBILE WASTE WATER
35 LTR BLACK
£48.36

16 WWTAKMTK
UNDER CHASSIS MOUNT
AQUAMOBILE 35L
£114.98


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> But seriously, I'm trying to find (on the web) the one we have which is round and has a screw on/off spout that drops inside the can.


Thanks for trying. The one you suggested looked cute, but at £70? 8O

Found >> this one <<, but I can't really see me with something as flowery as that :roll:

Jacquie (LadyJ) had a nice, small water carrier with spout that stores in the handle, but even that was a bit too bulky for my "Gerald, that's your locker on the side with all your bits and pieces in" locker.

I'll find something one day 

Gerald


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We kept our aquarolls from caravanning days. Only need extra water on a rally which lasts for more than three days. On those occasions we carry the aquaroll in the shower. Oherwise if we are moving on then there must be a convenient tap somewhere.
Gerry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We use a 25 ltr solid plastic container and one of those cheap (about a tenner) ali fold down trolleys, does the job perfect for us when a top up is needed.  

steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*25's*

Thanks Steve,

We also have a cheap Ali trolley, alongside the heavy metal one. but it will only carry the loo cassette (just)

Trev


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

BIGMILLIE said:


> Hi
> If I require to top the onboard tank I use a 25L plastic container with a small trolley to cart it around
> 
> to top up the fresh water tank I use a small inline pump plugged into a 12v external socket takes a few mins to transfer the water
> ...


Spot on Charles - I also have a 2nd 25 ltr container (Halfords £9.99) spray painted black for grey water - they both fit neatly in my boot with our Focus supplied flat pack trolley - see fresh water pumping op below

Harry


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

tonka said:


> I quite enjoy trips to the water stand !! Give's a chance to say hello to others..


I reckon you might have been a tugger in a former life 

Andrew


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

[/quote]

I reckon you might have been a tugger in a former life 

Andrew[/quote]

NO ! NO ! NO !..... Neverrrrr....... 

Only thing I towed was a trailer full of cheap lager back from Calais one Xmas on the back of our Scout,...  .. Oh happy days,...


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use an aquaroll, mainly because Autocruise fit a Crystal unit which requires a submersible pump to fill the inboard tank, or a hose with the crystal connector on the end.
Actually it is very useful as the submersible is controlled from the panel inside, and gives the option of additional suppies of water - great for when showering in the van.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I reckon you might have been a tugger in a former life 

Andrew[/quote]

NO ! NO ! NO !..... Neverrrrr....... 

Only thing I towed was a trailer full of cheap lager back from Calais one Xmas on the back of our Scout,...  .. Oh happy days,...[/quote]

And what's wrong with having been a tugger, many are ex-caravanners!


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Coulstock said:


> BIGMILLIE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi Coulstock
Where did you get your trolley from as we like your setup.
Peter


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think his post states that he bought it from Focus - a DIY shop!
You can buy these trolleys at caravan accessory shops, and usually seen at shows (not just caravan & motorhome shows, either!)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We use 2 of >>>These<<< from [email protected]

Inexpensive and with the sprinkler rose removed they have a good pouring spout and are perfect for the job.

They both fit behind the passenger seat nicely and have a removable spout which fits in the can.They hold 10 lts. and when going to the toilet block I usually take one and fill up.If you carry 2 then the weight evens out and is quite comfortable to carry.

I usually leave them under the m/home when on site,but forgot to put them back in the van earlier this year 

Someone at the Salisbury [email protected] site had a little present when we pulled off(it was early in the morning :roll: )


----------

